# Anyone here have the kothoga kit?



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

I just ordered the new peganus kothoga creature from the movie the relic, pre-painted and assembled kit online, and was wondering if anyone here mite have it, or have seen it, and give me some insight, on what you think of it.
it looks really cool in the pictures i've seen.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

The "search" function in this forum gives you this info on this subject:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/search.php?searchid=1390117

MMM :dude:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

MonsterModelMan said:


> The "search" function in this forum gives you this info on this subject:
> http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/search.php?searchid=1390117
> 
> MMM :dude:


"Sorry-No matches. Please try some different terms." - Hobby Talk.

HAL9001-


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Search for The Relic or Mbwun.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

sorry that the link didn't work.

Try...Pegasus Kothoga "Search Titles only" <--- this is key!

MMM


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I know the model has been shown here and discussed here a bunch of times. Seems like a nice kit.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> I know the model has been shown here and discussed here a bunch of times. Seems like a nice kit.


thanks.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I have the model. It comes out very well. Easy to build with a little filling of joins. Takes paint well, I used Tamiya acrylics. Great sculpt. Nice base. And quite heavy.


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

I posted these a while back, this is a version I painted, not a pre-paint. As to the kit the engineering behind it was amazing with only minute gaps to be filled around the leg joints.

I think I also had to look very hard to find any seam lines. Well worth the money imho:thumbsup:




























p.s. The name should be M*bw*un (Kothoga is the name of the native tribe) - I screwed up on the spelling!!!!!


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

you done a great job on the kothoga csoldier.
mine will be here monday according to ups.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> I have the model. It comes out very well. Easy to build with a little filling of joins. Takes paint well, I used Tamiya acrylics. Great sculpt. Nice base. And quite heavy.


is it made of solid vinyl or hard thick plastic?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

All of Pegasus' figure type kits so far are vinyl. High quality vinyl and a snap to build.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

robiwon said:


> All of Pegasus' figure type kits so far are vinyl. High quality vinyl and a snap to build.


what other kits have they made, this will be my first pegasus kit.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Pegasus have made figure models of both the 1950's movie Martian and the Steven Speilberg remake Martian from The War of the Worlds. They have also done the Martian War Machines from both those movies and things like an Apollo 27 retro styled rocket and Area 51 Flying Saucer along with a twin pack model of a single seat saucer with alien pilot.

The vehicle type kits are made of an ABS type plastic that glues easily. The figure kits as said by Robiwon are a kind of hard vinyl.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

They also do the dragon from Dragonslayer. Here is my build of that kit. Pic is clickable.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

robiwon said:


> They also do the dragon from Dragonslayer. Here is my build of that kit. Pic is clickable.


great looking kit, you did a great job on it.
i found a dealer that sells pegasus kits today on the internet, so i ordered war of the worlds 2005 movie alien creature pre -built kit, to go with the kothoga.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

Xenodyssey said:


> Pegasus have made figure models of both the 1950's movie Martian and the Steven Speilberg remake Martian from The War of the Worlds. They have also done the Martian War Machines from both those movies and things like an Apollo 27 retro styled rocket and Area 51 Flying Saucer along with a twin pack model of a single seat saucer with alien pilot.
> 
> The vehicle type kits are made of an ABS type plastic that glues easily. The figure kits as said by Robiwon are a kind of hard vinyl.


ordered the 2005 wotw alien today.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Xenodyssey said:


> Pegasus have made figure models of both the 1950's movie Martian and the Steven Speilberg remake Martian from The War of the Worlds. They have also done the Martian War Machines from both those movies and things like an Apollo 27 retro styled rocket and Area 51 Flying Saucer along with a twin pack model of a single seat saucer with alien pilot.
> 
> The vehicle type kits are made of an ABS type plastic that glues easily. The figure kits as said by Robiwon are a kind of hard vinyl.



Don't forget My Favorite Martian.


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

got my kothoga today, and love it.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> "Sorry-No matches. Please try some different terms." - Hobby Talk.
> 
> HAL9001-


Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

I got the same thing. 


At least we get to see Ians' kit. That looks really good! Not my type of subject, but when I see it on the forbidden plastics' front page I wonder what this is from. Now I know. Thanks! 

~ Chris​


----------

